# Betta Barracks System



## upstatebettas (Mar 15, 2015)

I have been working out a schematic for a betta barracks drip system. This barracks will be able to hold ten betta per shelf. Any ideas for improving this system are welcomed, also feel free to save the image for reference if you build one yourself!










Red = Overflow tubing to carry extra water to sump bin
Green = Drip and carry tubing that carries filtered water to the betta containers


----------



## juanitawolf (May 12, 2014)

maybe the drip sister could go at the base of the tank so it would take the old water instead of the new that just arrived


----------



## upstatebettas (Mar 15, 2015)

The barracks system is 95% complete. Just add a pump and it's ready to go! I'll get a video up soon with some more pictures too once we move some stock into the new fish room.


----------

